

HN Who Is Hiring – Sorted, Filtered and Searchable - takinola
http://gitrecruiter.com/hn-who-is-hiring

======
ColinWright
Feedback: I get a blank page in Firefox, but something that looks useful (but
as yet unexplored) in Chrome.

~~~
takinola
Thanks. Seems Firefox is choking on ES6. Weird!

